
The Browser Monopoly - ohjeez
http://blairreeves.me/2019/08/20/the-browser-monopoly/?ref=webdesignernews.com
======
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20756538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20756538)

